# wine und cdrom

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir ein kleines Windows programm gekauft.

Das ganze ist auf eine CDROM ganz normale CD keine DVD.

Diese lege ich ins Laufwerk und Kommando:

wine setup.exe

Das Programm startet auch.

Jetzt werde ich nach der Registrierung gefragt,

allerdings sucht das Programm danach nach dem CDROM.

Ich habe im Verzeichnis dosdrives einen link von d: -> /dev/cdrom

gemacht.

Bringt nichts.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Finswimmer

Unter winecfg kannst du die Zuordnung einstellen.

Hoffe, dass das reicht. Habe es nicht testen können.

Gruß

Tobi

----------

## franzf

Das ist auch ne Sache die mich oft nervt. Du musst als Verzeichnis in winecfg den Pfad des Mountverzeichnisses eintragen.

Wenn das mit HAL geschieht, hast du wohl immer ein anderes, nämlich "/media/NAME_DES_DATENTRÄGERS".

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

danke fuer die Antworten, genau das habe ich mir gedacht dass ich irgendwo das /mount Verzeichnis angeben muss.

Kann man da nicht einfach das /dev/cdrom angeben?

Dann braucht der das /mount Verzeichnis nicht oder?

Dann ist doch hauptsache CD ist im Laufwerk.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## franzf

Dem Windows-Kram bringt aber mal das device nix (nebenbei kann auch der Filemanager z.B. nix mit dem Device allein anfangen...)

Zum Lesen von Dateien braucht der das Verzeichnis.

Du kannst ja mal versuchen, hal (udev?) so zu konfigurieren, dass er für ein bestimmtes Device immer ein definiertes Verzeichnis nimmt.

Dann sollte es mit nur einem EIntrag in winecfg für dein CDROM-Laufwerk klappen.

----------

## Max Steel

in winecfg kannst du soweit ich weiß ihm schon das device mitgeben, und ihm dazu noch sagen das es sich um ein CDrom handelt.

Dazu musst du glaub ich noch unter Advanced oder so.

----------

